# Spider Sounds Help



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guys! This year for my family's haunted house we are making a spider room, but im having a hard time finding a soundtrack for the room. All i've found is sounds of individual spiders screaming. Before I go and spend some time making a soundtrack, I was wondering if anyone had a good track for the room. Im looking for something with creepy background noises and sounds along with the occasional spider screaming, kind of like what you would hear is yo walked into a giant spider cave/den.

EDIT: sorry, I thought I was in the Light and Sound thread, can this be moved please?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are a bunch of samples available for free on the internet, between those, and the "spider screams" you already have, you should be able to create the soundtrack you want using software like Audacity fairly easily. That would also allow you to add music or other sounds too, if you wished to.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Maniaco did a really creepy soundtrack for a spider feature in his haunt. The sound was reminiscent of old B movie horror flicks (which I grew up on and love).

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35356&highlight=spider+sounds


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thats actually perfect! Thanks!


----------



## cjerrells (Oct 27, 2013)

Ergh, that soundtrack makes my skin crawl...!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hark back to movies like Then (giant ants), or Harry Potters scenes with spiders. I think bunches of clicking sounds is the most disturbing. Dr Maniaco...that's a great soundtrack.


----------

